# Brisket point cook time help



## jurmanji (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi!

I'm smoking a brisket point 5.5 lbs at 225. Any idea how long I should plan for it to be on the smoker. I thought I'd crutch it at around150-160 to cut down some of the time.

Appreciate any and all help

Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 28, 2017)

How thick is it? Thickness with this type of cut has more to do with the time than weight. 

What internal temp are you taking it too?

That also will determine the time frame.


----------



## jurmanji (Apr 28, 2017)

it's about 2 3/4 inches to 3 inches. I figure I'd take it off between 190-203 depending on feel.

Thoughts?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 28, 2017)

Sounds like a nice little Flat.
Depending on feel is correct.

Time is a variable dependent on cooking temp and internal temp, but probe/butter tender is the golden rule.


----------



## jurmanji (Apr 29, 2017)

it's a point actually. I understand time is variable but am looking for a range.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 29, 2017)

jurmanji said:


> it's a point actually. I understand time is variable but am looking for a range.


8-12 hours


----------

